

Bjarne Stroustrup: Software Development for Infrastructure (2012) [pdf] - otoolep
http://www.stroustrup.com/Software-for-infrastructure.pdf

======
otoolep
Another great paper on Stroustrup's website. If there was one salient point in
his paper, it's "use types".

